
The shared evolution of the Tasmanian tiger and the wolf - Hooke
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-evolution-tasmanian-tiger-wolf.html
======
TheSpiceIsLife
_So-called 'junk DNA' may actually be the primary driver of diversity in
animals and could be the key to understanding convergent evolution_

This deserves a comment I don’t feel capable of writing right now.

Anyone want to try responding to that?

~~~
i_feel_great
Junk DNA do not encode information (that we know of as of now) but seem to
have the role that pragmas/annotations/compiler directives have in code.

Edit: for clarity

Or maybe I am thinking of epigenetics...

~~~
_0ffh
My understanding is: Initially it got it's name ("junk DNA") because it is not
encoding proteins. But in the mean time we have long found out that it is
nonetheless encoding vital information, like transcription factors, promotors,
etc.! Hence, it's usually called non coding DNA now.

------
ljf
A little morbid - but if you are in the area (central London) I suggest a
visit to the Grant Museum: [https://www.ucl.ac.uk/culture/grant-museum-
zoology](https://www.ucl.ac.uk/culture/grant-museum-zoology)

They have a pickled Tasmanian tiger there, plus a complete skeleton. I've
always been very interested in these creatures and this, sadly, is as close as
you can get to one now.

It is a tiny museum, but well worth a visit - and if you ask nicely there are
quite a few things that they will get out the cases for you to inspect. Be
sure to chat to the team there, they have some amazing knowledge on the items.

